# Fur Prices?



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a good idea of what prices are at these days?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have not sold anything this year yet but when I last talked to my fur buyer he said prices would be close to or higher than last year. Last year I averaged $24/pelt for my put up fur.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

20-25 bucks a pelt is what I saw a couple weeks ago at the Minnesota Trappers Association winter meeting. Seemed to be top dollar for put up fur.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> I have not sold anything this year yet but when I last talked to my fur buyer he said prices would be close to or higher than last year. Last year I averaged $24/pelt for my put up fur.


24$ average. holy smokes!! didjya buy a new pickup??? oke:  . i just sold some and the best went for 15 on the round


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

https://www.nafa.ca/auction/archive/NAF ... pper-r.pdf

http://www.furharvesters.com/results/20 ... 1cdnbi.pdf


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> 24$ average. holy smokes!! didjya buy a new pickup??? oke:  .


Nope...that money last year went towards my Amtrak ticket out to Glacier National Park. We took 30 high school XC runners there for a running camp.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

You should be seeing better prices on the pales. Im getting quoted 40-50 for good MT pales.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

phutch30 said:


> You should be seeing better prices on the pales. Im getting quoted 40-50 for good MT pales.


That is good to hear!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i best point my truck west a few more times this winter


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

The guy who picked up my fur for one of the actions said he had 20 or so in one of the sales and hos lowest was $14 for a September coyote and just over $60 at his highest.


----------



## mifox (Oct 31, 2005)

If any of you have a *heavy, very pale* stretched coyote I'm interested in buying one for a wallhanger. I'm willing to pay top dollar for a top hide. Contact me via PM?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sold some yesterday on the way home from NoDak.4 of them(pale whites)fetched $25 apiece unskun and frozen.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Was asked where I sold them.
To Jim Beadle at Beadles Fur Trading and Brokerage just north of Aberdeen.Got to love a place that has a billboard on the highway reading:
WEAR FUR
EAT STEAK
KEEP YOUR GUNS
SALUTE THE FLAG 
:beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Stopped at Beadles today on the way back from NoDak.He's still paying $25 for clean NoDak pales.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Update.Left yesterday morn at 2:30 AM.Met Bearhunter at 6AM on I94 in Central NoDak.Screamed north til dawn.We shot 4 nice coyotes and 2 other things he assured me I could retire on.Then we got completely blown out of NW NoDak this morning.What winds!!!!
Stopped at Beadles an hour or so agne coyote still brought $25,the others less,'barebacks' is how he described them.
As to the retirement critters,I got $5 apiece for each Porcupine.  
There is a god though cause I know where Bearhunter still has a quill stuck. :lol: Careful when you sit down Bucs!!!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i got the quill out since you would'nt do it in the motel last night  still pullin quills outta my back-pack.
the money kinda sucked but the company was pretty good :beer: did ya drive home with no hands on the wheel thinking about that infomertial this morn???????? oke:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh ya,that infomercial took me home. :beer: 
Say hi to Denise,I said hi to Sara.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:bop: :bop: :thumb:


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

I guarantee you will get hosed at beadles....if you want a reliable fur buyer sell them to Kerry Hansen....he owns k & l bar in Columbia and meets people all over the place...sold to him for years and he will describe each one to you and give an honest fair price....if you want his i could get it to you if you send me a pm


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Matta,
PM sent.Thanks.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sold 3 NoDak pales at Beadles yesterday.$25,15,10.Of course I got blown out after a day again.  
Matta,Kerry's number was at home on my computer,its now in my truck though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

matta812 said:


> I guarantee you will get hosed at beadles....if you want a reliable fur buyer sell them to Kerry Hansen....he owns k & l bar in Columbia and meets people all over the place...sold to him for years and he will describe each one to you and give an honest fair price....if you want his i could get it to you if you send me a pm


I dont know, $10-$25 for january/february carcass coyotes (assuming they were recent kills)? Thats pretty damn good for coyotes that ARE going to have some degree of rubbing regardless of grade.

I might have to take all my crap dogs down to Mr. Beadle next year!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

BBJ,
Sure worth a call if you've got any left.Need to talk to Jim himself.
Here's the 3 I sold him yesterday.You can see why I got only $10 for the back one.  It came screaming out of a ravine just below me and wouldn't stop even though I hollared eventually.Kept looking up at me and running but did a 90 and screamed straight away after it got a good wiff of me.Was using my 220 Improved and once that hits a bone=ouch.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

BBJ,
Just noticed your comment about recent kills.Yes,all 3 shot yesterday morning in NoDak.I stop there on my way home after NoDak trips.Right on my way.
I do have a few SoDaks unsold but they were stored along my shed,as the melt started the entire roof of snow of snow slid on them and they'll be there awhile.  Too hard and too much to shovel,too risky to try dig out with a loader without hurting a wall.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is what they did at NAFA.

http://www.nafa.ca/en/wp-content/upload ... WF-EN3.pdf


----------

